
Debian, MergerFS, SnapRAID and Docker – The Perfect Home Media Server 2016 - alexktz
https://www.linuxserver.io/index.php/2016/02/06/snapraid-mergerfs-docker-the-perfect-home-media-server-2016/
======
sofaofthedamned
I have no opinion on this doc - but have to say that linuxserver.io do some
superb Docker images for some of the tools that I use. They are well
documented and work well.

